# Deputy Sheriff Brian Denning



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Deputy Sheriff Brian Denning 
*Sumner County Sheriff's Department
Tennessee*
End of Watch: Monday, December 8, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 36
*Tour of Duty:* 12 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Monday, December 8, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy Brian Denning was killed in an automobile accident on Long Hollow Pike while returning from a call. His patrol car left the roadway, struck a tree, and burst into flames.

Several passersby attempted to free him from the vehicle but were unable to do so because of the flames.

Deputy Denning had served with the agency for 12 years and was assigned to the 18th Judicial District Drug Task Force.
Agency Contact Information
Sumner County Sheriff's Department
117 W Smith Street
Gallatin, TN 37066

Phone: (615) 452-2616

_*Please contact the Sumner County Sheriff's Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

